# Rod Suggestions



## [email protected] (May 29, 2013)

I need some suggestions for a heavy action surf rod for my new spinfisher v 9500 that could also get the distance from the beach. Ty


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

for a big reel like that, I would get a 12'er I have a 14' rod and it's a little bit excessive in my opinion. and with a twelve you can still cast a 6' leader pretty easily without much practice


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

12 ft beef stick. Bass pro shops online, $20.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

A reel with the size, and line capacity of the 9500 VSF I'd go with a more sturdy rod...I have an 8500 on a MAKO 10' (The rod is a cheapy, but it's my favorite for the farthest casts). You don't have to spend huge money to get the best performance. My 12' Ugly Sticks do the job as well, but you're going to spend some time learning how to cast them...yeah that's right gentlemen, I said Ugly Sticks. They're made from some good stuff, they're warrantied, and I've done some crazy fishing with them. There are better brands out there, but I always try to search for the deal. I have 3 8500ss' - one on a 10' MAKO that I switch out occasionally to a 9' Ugly Stick (Castability is far nicer than the 12'), and two on 12' Ugly Sticks. Have have three other 7500ss' on other surf rods I run. Yeah, I've got a bit of surf gear. Tight lines! YRM


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I hear ya YRM. but do you wanna drive a new porche or a 20 year old F150?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm reminded of what a friend of mine used to say..."It's like takin' a bologna sandwich to a Barbeque." No disrespect to any of the rods mentioned above or posters, but do you really want to put a reel like that on a cheap rod? I'm with Jim on that. I'm going to get the best rod I can that complements the reel and meets the required purpose. IMHO, the Penn Torque Surf Rod would be a good match. It's a bigger diameter than the newer prevail and would probably balance that big reel better. If you're watching your pennies, then by all means get an Ugly Stick or a Beef Stick. A friend of mine used Ugly Stick blanks and they're bulletproof. Both are bigger diameter rods and should work fine. Another good cheap choice in my mind are the basic Sea Strikers. You can pick one up locally for about $25.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

*Old n beat up preferred...*



jcallaham said:


> I hear ya YRM. but do you wanna drive a new porche or a 20 year old F150?


Actually, if you knew me, you'd know that the Porche isn't gonna work for me...I'd take that 20 year old F150, though I prefer Chevy, and I'd run it till the wheels fell off. :thumbup: I do prefer a rod that compliments the reel, and vice versa, as Pompano Joe stated...sometimes ya just need to grab up what works. It's about catching fish, and having fun doing it...not how much money you can spend on the setup. There haven't always been rods for every occasion, or fish species.:yes: Fish with what you want to. Get the line wet, and tight! YRM


----------

